# how do make /dev/dvd with devfsd

## _SkeLeToN_

I recently emerge xine and i know its use /dev/dvd to acces to the dvd drive.

Now there is no /dev/dev into /dev.

I look in the /etc/devfs.conf and find a section for dvd.

I uncomment and put the cdroms1 to cdrom0 because my dvd is also my cdrom and I reboot the computer.  I still dont have /dev/dvd ? how do you make the symlink ?? i know I can do it manualy but devfs will remove it after a reboot right ?

----------

## pjp

First Google result turned up [gentoo-newbies] DVD/CD-RW on Toshiba Satellite.  I'd think the process would be similar.

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

I checked your link kanuslupus but that doesn't help much ...

I also try to search into this forum without luck.

here in my /etc/devfs.conf

# Create /dev/cdrom for the first cdrom drive

LOOKUP          ^cdrom$          CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 cdrom

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname cdrom

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom0$   CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink cdrom

Now the section for the dvd :

# Create /dev/dvd for the second cdrom drive

# (change 'cdroms/cdrom1' to suite your setup)

# NOTE: We add the fully qualified path here, else some apps                    #       have problems to resolve the true device (drip comes to mind)

LOOKUP          ^dvd$           CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink cdroms/cdrom0 dvd

REGISTER        ^cdrom/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL mksymlink $devname dvd

UNREGISTER      ^cdrom/cdrom0$  CFUNCTION GLOBAL unlink dvd

the device is the same for cdrom and dvd since I only have a dvd.

I change the dvd portion a little bit to look the same as the cdrom but still no luck.

what am I doing wrong??

ps: dunno if its only me but quote and code give me an undefined when I try to finish a quote or code or by the alt+b alt+q.

undefined

----------

## daos

You don't see the /dev/dvd until you put a DVD in the drive, then the /dev/dvd will appear.

----------

## thegarbageman

My symlinks don't disapear from /dev (yes, I'm using devfs).  Nor do I do anything special to create them.

Also, I just changed xine's settings so it doesn't look for /dev/dvd, instead it just points to /dev/cdroms/cdrom0

Works perfectly.

----------

## _SkeLeToN_

daos thx you were right.  I never try until I saw the dvd link.  Thanks for the info.

----------

